# Yellowfin tuna!



## 24ft fishmaster

Left Wednesday morning with a crew of 7 in search of yellowfin tuna just getting in so report will be short hard to find Bluewater everywere is green.Had a Epic trip for sure big John caught a 70lb Warsaw grouper as a bonus ! Yellowfin cobia and limit of jacks.


----------



## JD7.62

That dude in your third post sure is a handsome fellas!

I love this pic..."shit we gotta get these in here somehow!"


----------



## Deeplines

Nice!!!!


----------



## BananaTom




----------



## lastcast

Nice! Looks like a lot of fun. Great trip guys!


----------



## Jason

I thought Josh had a load on his thread!!! Holy cow, ya'll had some weight right there!!! Good job by all!!!

Cleaned up the thread a bit and fixed the pics fer ya!


----------



## Specktackler357

That's a ton a tuna


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcahn

Damn guys, that's an epic trip. How bout some detail, water temp, color, rigs, bait, etc!


----------



## Realtor

wow, that's a pile o chum right there  Nice pictures and congrats on an awesome trip!!!


----------



## jcasey

kILLER !


----------



## JD7.62

bcahn said:


> Damn guys, that's an epic trip. How bout some detail, water temp, color, rigs, bait, etc!


 The boat owner is heading back out so he doesn't want to give up the rig we were on!


----------



## reel office1

Floaters or horseshoe area?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Dang!!!! that is what Im talkin about!! PA-POW!!!! Awesome trip fellas thats the deal right there*


----------



## bcahn

JD7.62 said:


> The boat owner is heading back out so he doesn't want to give up the rig we were on!


No worries!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

Nice bunch of fish! Thanks for sharing-


----------



## Frenchy

Nice haul of fish and beautiful boat, saw you guys screaming by us by the navy base as we were coming back from the rigs. We got some yft as well but not as big...guess we should not have gone that far 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## JD7.62

I wasn't at the helm...didn't realize that was you man. But I know when we passed you. 

That boat can scoot!


----------



## WhyMe

What a mixture of fish. That's great.
Whyme


----------



## Capt'n Daddy

It was a great trip! We fished green-brown water the entire time. We also got two Brotula and two yellowedge grouper, one of which was over 30"!


----------

